# John Deere Model L Manure Spreader



## Jlsmith80 (Apr 19, 2021)

Anyone have a used lift shoe for a model L manure spreader.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy JLS,

Contact Bill at: [email protected] He carries a large inventory of used spreaders for parts, mostly JD. 

(54) Ground Drive Manure Spreader Parts | Tractor Forum


----------

